# Dogs life through the eye of the iPhone



## piston

Hi all, last night I was going through the pictures in my phone and decided to post a few, hope you enjoy the daily life of Piston, Aika and Jacouille  

Sleppy time


































































































































































Yes... they get dirty every single day in the fields and woods... But I love watching them have fun, just a bit more to cleanup. :doh:


----------



## My Big Kahuna

Those are fantastic pics!! Thanks so much for sharing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, your dogs are beautiful. 

That's what life is all about for a dog, having fun, living life to the fullest, just being a dog even if it means getting dirty.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Beautiful.

And somehow, close-ups of dogs' noses never fail to produce smiles.


----------



## Angelina

They look like they have an EXCELLENT life! I love the white eyebrowes on the older one. How fun to have all colors! I would say life is good in your neck of the woods!...thanks for sharing! K


----------



## Tuckers Mom

Wow, What a LIFE they have! They are awesome dogs, and have very expressive faces! I am partial to your cream colored one I must say.... OMG that NOSE he has is so smoochable!:smooch:


----------



## bbuzz

Your three beauty's are living the good life! I loved the final two photos!! I'm glad to see you allow them to have fun and get dirty! After all if your clean your not playing hard enought! It's a pain cleaning up to come inside (and I only have one girlie), but cleaning up muddy paws is all part of the job!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

You have beautiful dogs. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Thanks so much for sharing. I love seeing dirty dogs having fun.


----------



## mudEpawz

what a good idea! your dogs are so beautiful. my bb is filled with pictures of my golden with maybe the odd person in there.


----------



## piston

Thank you all, they really have the life, but with winter just around the corner I have much less cleaning to do....all the water, puddles of mud, etc... are frozen  I love winter! So this w-e I gave them a well deserved grooming with the help of my friends Marilyn and Mikie. . 

Miserable Piston....he actually loves to get groomed. 




































Aika does not like it as much as Piston, but she is a good sport about it. 




























Proud, clean, soft....I wanna cuddle.










I need to get some nice outdoor clean dog pictures  I can't wait too long, even thought everything is frozen I'm sure they will find a way to get dirty somehow. lol


----------



## piston

Will you be my friend? asked the croco.....










Hey!! Don't go away, I love you!










That's a thight fit.










Wake me up when the party is over...


----------



## olik

upside down Duke.lol


----------



## luvbuzz

Mud is beautiful. You have very happy dogs. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## newport

ahhhh... what a bunch of happy pups! How fun to see them enjoying life like every doggie should. Thanks for sharing the wonderful pics!


----------



## Neeko13

All these pics are great.....looks like a great trio.....thanks for sharing them!!:


----------



## piston

olik said:


> upside down Duke.lol


Gotta love having a camera in the phone for those moments when you want to snap a quick one. Nice


----------



## piston

Aika, Piston and friend Fuzzy on the mountain today. 

















<


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I loved it! Nothing better for a dog than a daily dose of ditch diving. Snow is much easier to clean up tho! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## piston

Sleepy head Aika










Sleepy head Piston  




























Aika's favorite passtime, making toothpicks


----------



## Wendy427

What great pics! Really enjoyed the captions!


----------



## portugal75

great photos, congrats!  gotta love the iphone cam  I'm addicted to it and more than half the photos I have of my pup are taken with the iphone rather than my actual camera  its handier


----------



## piston

Thanks for the nice coments. 

To day we got our first real snow storm, a small one but a lot of fun. 


This snow is nose lickin' good 



















The aftermath of the walk....










A tired pup is a happy pup!


----------



## Dakotadog

those are three lucky pups! Looks like they have a blast _every_ day!


----------



## piston

Some more iPhone random pics  


Piston enjoying a late morning with mom  










I think this is a good stick to make toothpicks  










And I go to work....










Piston sunbathing



















Aika taking a little bit of sun too...










Piston hurt is paw and was limping for a few day, while we were waiting for the other pups I put on my mit for comfort and warm. 










Our morning walk...










Just chillin













With friend Fuzzy










Aika...wheres your ball??










That is the real life....










On top of the world










This is Rasta one of the crews best golden friend  She just turned 11










now, I have to take more pics. To be continued...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Beautiful pictures. Keep them coming.


----------



## piston

a really windy day. 




























It so windy, I think I'll hold my lips down.


----------



## piston

I got picture crazy the last few days  










Aika.s favorite petting position










A cute smile!










Piston at it's best








































































The fields froze last night after some warm weather... I tool my ice skates and had a good time with the pups. 4 fields were connected.










Synchronized sleeping


----------



## Mom of Maizie

Oh my gosh! I love, love, love your pictures!! What a beautiful family and they look like they have an absolute blast!!!!


----------



## piston

Mom of Maizie said:


> Oh my gosh! I love, love, love your pictures!! What a beautiful family and they look like they have an absolute blast!!!!


Thank you, they do have a lot of fun, as much as we do


----------



## piston

Wet season is back.... 




























Using the last bit of snow to chill.



















I think it's a happy face  










Wet Piston



















And the odd picture... made me laugh.


----------



## piston

Piston is ice fishing










I think he caught something










Ho yes!!! He did catch something



















posing with the catch of the day


----------



## piston

Wet fun










Ok Piston, you know the drill.










I'm sure no ones sees me that way...



















Starring...Aika!!























































Enjoy!


----------



## vcm5

Aawh, these are such awesome pictures! They lead such a great life! Lucky pups!


----------



## Wendy427

awesome pics is right! these dogs sure have the life!


----------



## piston

Thanks for the nice comments, it's fun having the phone around and getting pics of the everyday life of the pups....ok, ok..older pups  

Kissing Mother earth...and having a snack at the same time.










I'm not crazy...I swear!










Aika waiting patiently










Floating Piston










Unconditional love










Enjoy!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Thanks for the smiles.:wave:


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

_Nothin' could be fina then to live up in da swampa with da, maaama_


----------



## missmarstar

Great photos!!! My iPhone is full of photos of the dogs too!


----------



## piston

Piston at the racetrack watching our students










On a rainy morning...



















Just found this one...Piston when we adopted him... He grew sooooo much.


----------



## Suni52

In my next life, I want to come back as one of your dogs......LOL Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## piston

A few action shots  With Aika, Fuzzy and Piston

Fuzzy and Aika going at it!!!!




























Piston keeping a watchfull eye on his girls 





















Time to cool off


----------



## piston

It all started off so nice. Aika and Piston got to swin in the lake and clean off the dirt from the fields....


Aika and Whiskey having fun 










Piston will only fetch sticks...nothing else. 



















Aika posing



















Then we got back home and... Aika decided on a muddy water bath... 




























Might as well get dirty again..










Then mix it all up.



















After all is done why not relax in the long grass...










Just another day.....


----------



## Karen519

*Wonderful*

What wonderful pics and beautiful dogs!!!


----------



## piston

Morning web










After the walk



















Crazy for Piston!


----------



## piston

A few more pictures of golden fun fun fun!










Aika leaving Whiskey in the dust  Boy she can swim.










Piston floating



















Come on throw me a stick...










Cause Piston will only fetch sticks...










In the pool










Chilling in the grass


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of your beautiful dogs, love seeing them having so much fun!!!!!!

Lucky dogs, what a great life!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Dogs just wanna have some fun. Beautiful photos.


----------



## piston

Well Piston got a well deserved bath yesterday after; Rolling himself on a rotten dead animal carcase, fresh manure and the old skunk smell. 

Wow..fluffy!!




























Tired?










Happy face Aika.




























Trotting in the fields










Life is beautiful










Friend Fuzzy and Doobie (14yo GR)



















and the butterfly



















Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## vcm5

Dog life looks awesome!! Great pictures!


----------



## piston

vcm5 said:


> Dog life looks awesome!! Great pictures!


Thanks, I would trade with them sometimes


----------



## Max's Dad

Love all the photos.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

My favorite is "I need nap". Thanks for sharing.


----------



## piston

A few more shots...


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

so adorable!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy crew for sure!


----------



## piston

Very nice and hot weather and the pups enjoy it.

Piston cooling off.










Nice long tongue to cool off










Look who showed up in the backyard  










a little video of Aika and Fuzzy having a little fun on a very hot day 



Golden retriever and doberman having fun!! - YouTube




Seb


----------



## Karen519

*Beautiful*

Your dogs are just beautiful!!


----------



## Max's Dad

Very nice photos.


----------



## Ithaca

Ils sont superbes ces trois mousquetaires! Jacouille looks like a wise old dog...


----------



## piston

Here are few more pics of the adventures of Aika and Piston....

At friends cottage, Piston thinks we can't see him under the table...










Piston manages to fit on the couch..



















Loves a belly scratch.










On the way back after swimming in the lake 



















Aika picking raspberry (we have to watch her all the time around the garden, she will eat all the ripe vedgetables and fruits: tomatos, apples, strwberry, raspberry...etc..) My fault for showing her how to pick the good ones 










Before.










After



















Just chillin...










Piston's ugly face...










Time to cool off.










That's it for now. Have a nice day


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Love your photos. Summer time is so much fun for your crew.


----------



## piston

Tonight a little trip to the mountain....










Cooling off in the beaver dam.



















Aika sleeping...










...with her ball...










Grooming time  Lucky Piston.










Piston ready to catch anything that fall off the diner table.


----------



## Wendy427

I can't believe this is the first time I've seen these pics! They're WONDERFUL!! Your pups have the best life ever!


----------



## goldilover2650

Great pics!!!! They are living the good life for sure!!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thanks for beautiful pictures, always happy to see your crew.


----------



## piston

Thanks again for the nice comments, they really enjoy life to the fullest 

Ultimate torture.....waiting to take the piece of ham.










Aika found another ball










At the lake for some wet fun...










Unfortunately Piston cut his paw on a clam and had to stay inside with a sox on ...










Aika found the guilty clam...










While Piston was inside Aika got to retreive her ball in the lake.



























Aika got the catch of the day....hummmy nice sun dried fish carcase...










Pic of the day...Piston chillin at the neighbour.










Enjoy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I hope Piston's paw is healing fast and can go back to have a fun.


----------



## piston

Since Piston can't play and run with his paw (cut from a shell in the lake) we just relax in the backyard. BTW is cut is getting to heal really nicely..back to action in 7-9 days  I just can't wait.










I love you!!!










Let me chew on your face....










Aika the vampire....










Piston tired after a little play....



















Aika, the garden keeper  










Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad his paw is healing nicely, so very soon action it is. Looking forward for more pictures.


----------



## piston

Just a little action so far. 

This week we are dogsitting a nice Bernese Mountain Dog named Wisky. 



















Wisky needed a good cleaning and grooming so I took im out to the Golden Acre and got him all nice and fluffy 



















Piston paw finally healed, so I let him loose....well here is the result, he ran directly in the manure puddle........got to clean the pup now










Aika's favorite resting position.



















Have fun!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Never enough dogs around. Love them all.


----------



## piston

A little more pup love...

These 3 pictures are from a GoPro walking the race track with Aika 










Speed Aika...










Wink!!! 










Back to the iPhone pictures...

the 3 amigos 



















Sunset in the field 










Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom

I love seeing these pictures! That's how I found this forum, searching for pics ♥


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Love that wink picture!


----------



## piston

A little more action these days....

Are you done with the renovations yet?





































Look! I think Aika is sending me a message....Wash me!!!




























Fuzzy won't get near her...










After a fast wash....I'm waiting for the renovations to end to groom the pups  



















Until next time.....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

What a life! Who would say looking at the last picture they were ever in the mud.


----------



## piston

After a walk in the fields, the ''twins'' needed a drink  





































Refreshed Piston


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Love your photos and your crew.


----------



## piston

Strike a pose!



















Something is in the air....










Aika making sure we do a strait line putting down the new floor.










Now keeping an eye on the onion soup.










Piston's interpretation of a Chow chow










Celebrity face lift!










Aika being cute....



















Yes, I finaly squeezed in, now pet me!










Tired pups feed time.










ok you can eat.










That's it for now... The iPhone 5 is comming soon can't wait to try the camera 

Enjoy!


----------



## Wendy427

love the pics! Your pups certainly do have a great life!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Great photos, nice to see them again.


----------



## piston

Well, we got a very nice surprise 4 weeks ago, a new addition to the crew....a baby girl!!!
She was in the hospital for 21 days, so the dogs did not get a chance to meet her until last week. They are really good dealing with the new action in the house. 

Here is the first picture of Piston with baby Bielle


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Oh my, congratulations on new addition. This baby girl is so lucky to have her new best friends waiting home for her. Great photo.


----------



## Max's Dad

Congratulations!


----------



## piston

Here are a few pics of the pups from the last few weeks.....



















Aika is a real girly girl 



















That's comfort...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Great photos, really enjoy to see your crew.


----------



## piston

Been a while for a post, our little one has been keeping us busy with lot's of joy  The pups are great, I can wait for Bielle to be big enough to play with Aika and Piston. 

A well deserved walk on the mountain.





































Sunrise 










Washing Piston










A little play


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

You have your hands full. Before you know little one will play with her best fur friends.


----------



## piston

Happy times!!!!


















































































After the good times, it's sleepy time!!!!!
































































the christmas spirit!!!



















enjoy the life!!!!


----------



## Zuca's mom

Looks like you are having the time of your life. Enjoy these moments--they grow up so fast. Beautiful family.


----------



## Ithaca

I love your thread so much! Everytime I see it, it makes me want to have a second dog. Well... I want a second dog nearly all the time but it's worse when I see your pics!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy times, yes indeed! Love all your photos, but one with your little girl is my favorite.


----------

